# Setting Logic and Finale!



## jazzangeleyes (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi! I have been working to make Logic play the sounds for Finale Notation. I mean, I write in Finale and Finale send the midi data to Logic. So, in Logic there are the samples loaded (in kontakt for the moment) and I have been almost succesful at this task but not completelly... I am setting an entire concert band in kontakt, launching differents instances with 16 channels each. Finally, I made Finale play just some channels independently but not at the same time. So, I was wondering if somebody would know here, how to set both softwares for the good communication between them. I want to load the sound in Logic and Finale send the Notation, so Logic will play what I write but I guess that I am loosing something here... in the settings... Does someone know how to do it?? Thank's in advance


----------

